# Team names....



## etcher1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Man it's been a while, but hopefully be around a little more often.

Is there a protocol for picking team names and logos?  Do you have to register/patent your name and logo?  Any info on how to start up a team would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.kcbs.us/teams.php  

If it's not here, submit your name to KCBS and they will confirm if it's available or not.


----------

